# Best long wearing nail polishes?



## Bella99135

What are the best Nail polish brands? I've heard OPI,Zoya,Essie and China glaze are good but they all get such mixed reviews. Which are the most long wearing and what are some good top and base coats?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior

Top Coat - Seche Vite

But as far as long lasting nailpolish - to me they are all the same... I can never get more than two days without a chip here or there.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Bella99135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What are the best Nail polish brands?
> 
> I've heard OPI,Zoya,Essie and China glaze are good but they all get such mixed reviews.
> 
> Which are the most long wearing and what are some good top and base coats?


Those are all great brands to be honest. Usually I avoid unbranded or generic polish as they seem to chip faster. Staying power changes with factors like top and base coat used, texture of the polish (frosts, creams, metallics) and obviously lifestyle of the wearer. I find that frosts and creams stay on me much longer than a metallic or glitter polish.

Base coat: Seche Clear

Top coat: Seche Vite


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I find that frosts and creams stay on me much longer than a metallic or glitter polish.


 That's interesting, since I'm exactly the opposite! My glitters stick to my nail SO well, but creams tend not to do so. 

As for brands, I tend to best love Deborah Lippmann and Sinful Colors (cheap, but awesome).


----------



## Bella99135

Is the seche vite clear base better than the ridge filler one?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's interesting, since I'm exactly the opposite! My glitters stick to my nail SO well, but creams tend not to do so.
> 
> As for brands, I tend to best love Deborah Lippmann and Sinful Colors (cheap, but awesome).


 Well that probably has more to do with body chemistry I am guessing. I have oily skin and nails. I tend to use Dawn dishsoap on my nails before doing them so they aren't oily, otherwise my stuff is chipping and peeling that same day.



> Originally Posted by *Bella99135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the seche vite clear base better than the ridge filler one?


 I am not sure if it better. Frequently the ridge fillers are opague which occasionally changes the way my polish looks. The Seche Clear base seems to work best in conjunction with the Seche Vite as they are made to match.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well that probably has more to do with body chemistry I am guessing. I have oily skin and nails. I tend to use Dawn dishsoap on my nails before doing them so they aren't oily, otherwise my stuff is chipping and peeling that same day.


 I figure it's chemistry, too. I'm pretty dadgummed dry, with a fairly high acidic content (based on how jewelry oxides on me),


----------



## Marj B

I always wipe my nails down with alcohol to make sure all the oil is gone. I use the alcohol after the nail polish remover because some remover is supposed to be conditioning for the nails, so there might be some oil there. Sometimes I do my nails late and just but my foundation on. The next day when I decide to finish my mani, I wipe my nails with alcohol. It's been working great for me.

As for Seche Vite base coat.....the first time I used this, they had a buy the top coat and get the base free. I love the top coat so figure the base will be great. No, no, no....awful stuff because my polish peeled right off. The next time they had the buy one get base free, I told the clerk at Sally's that they could keep it, I didn't like it. I now use Nail Tek Foundation II and it makes my nails feel so much stronger, my nails are in good shape and it wears well. I still love Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## rakin

I get A FULL 2 weeks with incoco. I have tried everything and these last the longest for me, and I am hard on my nails. (I have natural nails). For me the OPI last the best if it is on acrylic, but since I weaned myself off of artificial nails 5 years ago, I had to find something different. It took me a very long time of trial and error, but I have been using the incoco for the past year. And I have been known to be very hard on my nails - working in the flower beds, scrubbing tile grout, ect. These don't chip. I do also use a good fast drying top coat, too. Don't get me wrong. I still have a collection of opi, china glaze, ect., but mostly these are just used for my pedicures now. jmho ;-)


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Has anyone tried the Poshe fast-dry top coat? I've read mixed things on it as well, but I've heard pretty much flawless things about the base (which I have). The seche vite top is kind of goopy for me now... gotta get some polish thinners.

I do enjoy seche vite when I wear nudes or neutrals when shrinkage/tip wear isn't an issue for me, but with darker colours, it is very annoying.


----------



## Matahari

I totally agree that OPI (including OPI by Sephora), Zoya, and Essie are great brands. Most of my nail polishes are from them. No experience with China Glaze. I'm also really impressed with the Nails, Inc. brand. Their special effects polishes (with holographic glitter) are really great. I also heard that their base and top coats are excellent as well. I have tried some other polishes - The New Black Runway - Color Barometer. The colors are really nice, but it goes on uneven. It could be because of the smaller size. I bought one Sephora polish, but the texture was chunky -- very disappointing. I've tried department/drug store brands in the past like Sally Hansen, Revlon, etc. Their brushes don't tend to be as easy to use, but Sally Hansen does have great colors.

Quote:Originally Posted by *Bella99135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What are the best Nail polish brands?I've heard OPI,Zoya,Essie and China glaze are good but they all get such mixed reviews.

Which are the most long wearing and what are some good top and base coats?


----------



## Matahari

Quote:Originally Posted by *rakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I get A FULL 2 weeks with incoco. I have tried everything and these last the longest for me, and I am hard on my nails. (I have natural nails). For me the OPI last the best if it is on acrylic, but since I weaned myself off of artificial nails 5 years ago, I had to find something different. It took me a very long time of trial and error, but I have been using the incoco for the past year. And I have been known to be very hard on my nails - working in the flower beds, scrubbing tile grout, ect. These don't chip. I do also use a good fast drying top coat, too. Don't get me wrong. I still have a collection of opi, china glaze, ect., but mostly these are just used for my pedicures now. jmho ;-)


I am definitely more of a pedicure rather than manicure gal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whenever I put nail polish on my hands, it always seems to get chipped easily. My husband and I are the only "dishwashers" in the house. Soapy dish water + nail polish = not so good.


----------



## BLee

For natural nails... I have found Rimmel to last over 7 days on me. And I hard on them.


----------



## palmharborguy43

Try Layla, 7- 10 days and drys very fast.


----------



## Marj B

I have had my Sinful Colors Cinderella on since Sunday, so that would be 6 days. 2 coats of Nail-Tek Foundation II, 3 coats of Cinderella(very pretty blue),and topped off with Seche Vite top coat. I applied another coat of Seche Vite tonight to add a few more days. I have never had any trouble with Seche Vite shrinkage. I always go  over the tip of my nail to seal it. I love the Nail Tek Foundation. It's relatively cheap on E-bay and I will never be without it! My nails are so nice now, not breaking, not peeling. I do file them regularly, before my next mani. I like to file with the polish still on. I buff them before a new mani also.


----------



## diana16

I loved Essies Good To Go Top Coat but I decided to try Seche Vite and although I love how fast it dries I don't really like how my nails don't last as long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Essies kept mine looking good for about a week or more, with Seche Vite it is only up to 4 days. Sometimes I don't mind since I wear nudes/pinks, but fall is here and I love wearing dark polishes.

I want to try another top coat that dries fast but keeps my nail polish long too, still on the hunt for it


----------



## Robinssa

Nails inc caviar top coat is the best I have used. Very quick drying, shiny, and lasts. It is at Sephora for $10.


----------



## OiiO

From my experience Sally Hansen's Insta-dri top coat makes any polish last a lot longer. Even those darned Color Clubs lasted a whole 3 days instead of one!


----------



## mellee

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my experience Sally Hansen's Insta-dri top coat makes any polish last a lot longer. Even those darned Color Clubs lasted a whole 3 days instead of one!


 I cannot tell you how much I love this stuff!!!


----------



## sweetiegirlll

> Originally Posted by *rakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get A FULL 2 weeks with incoco. I have tried everything and these last the longest for me, and I am hard on my nails. (I have natural nails). For me the OPI last the best if it is on acrylic, but since I weaned myself off of artificial nails 5 years ago, I had to find something different. It took me a very long time of trial and error, but I have been using the incoco for the past year. And I have been known to be very hard on my nails - working in the flower beds, scrubbing tile grout, ect. These don't chip. I do also use a good fast drying top coat, too. Don't get me wrong. I still have a collection of opi, china glaze, ect., but mostly these are just used for my pedicures now. jmho ;-)


 I can get a full two weeks with Sally Hanson Salon Effects Nail Strips too.  Plus I love the patterns and they always get noticed.  I actually get bored of a manicure before it chips or peels, usually I have to change it not because of chips or tip wear but because of growth of my nails.

I have some Incoco but haven't really tried them yet.  The Sephora brand nail strips were amazing and disappointing at the same time.  Amazing because they have really cool prints and my ones that I first tried were leopard glitter and looked really cool but disappointing because my fingernails started chipping after about 5 days and toenails after about a week and a half, normally I get at more than that from nail strip pedis.  But still, 5 days of a fun print isn't too bad, I'm just spoiled by the Salon Effects.  I love that they have limited edition ones and come out with new patterns and glitter shades with color variations.  

I used to only be able to keep polish on my fingers for one day, if that.  It'd always peel, no matter what brand or how careful I was with my hands.  Chanel, Julep, Zoya, all the same.  But since I bought the Zoya travel kit for twenty bucks it has been like a whole new world has opened up to me.  It has the whole set, 1 - Remover/Prep, 2 - Base Coat, 3 - your polish (separate), 4 - top coat and 5 - quick dry drops that also shine up the manicure and are supposed to help the polish last, which I never would have thought of including in my manicures before but it really works well.  I've done  two manicures using my Zoya set and Zoya polishes and both have lasted 5 - 7 days with a top coat refresher once in there, resealing the tips.  For me, that is nothing short of amazing.  Their system works.  I thought my nails were too oily and/or my chemistry just didn't work with polish but this proved me wrong, that with the right tools, I too can have a fun and easy at home manicure.  I'd tried Sally Hansen base coats of various vintages and the combo base/top coats of various brands including Seche Vite, but for some reason they never worked great for me and this does.  I'll definitely repurchase the items in the kit, I hope they work well with other brands of polish too.  It opens up my whole nail wardrobe for me, because I've always bought polishes and generally just used them for pedicures where they'd stay done but now I'm so happy I can have pretty nails too.  But I still use the strips as well.  My nails are rarely bare now, I'm having fun experimenting.  Good luck to those of you looking for your holy grail nail products, I hope you find what works for you.  I was skeptical but I'm so glad I was wrong.


----------



## rakin

> I have some Incoco but haven't really tried them yet.  The Sephora brand nail strips were amazing and disappointing at the same time.  Amazing because they have really cool prints and my ones that I first tried were leopard glitter and looked really cool but disappointing because my fingernails started chipping after about 5 days and toenails after about a week and a half, normally I get at more than that from nail strip pedis.  But still, 5 days of a fun print isn't too bad, I'm just spoiled by the Salon Effects.  I love that they have limited edition ones and come out with new patterns and glitter shades with color variations.


 I tried the Sally Hansen, but they just didn't give me the quality look that I get from incoco. And they don't conform to the nail size either, but yeah I think that they lasted a while too. It would be nice if they had some standard shades and some nice french tips. I also spent a fortune on OPI and Brisa gels systems. Those are my second fav. But they peel off.

When you get around to trying your incoco, I found that buffing the ridges (per instructions) is best. I also love the way that they can be stretched to size. To take care of any over hang, I use one of those metal cuticle pushers (the square flat side). It makes a nice clean cut along the edges. Or, if your nail are sharp enough that will work too. For the tips, I just fold it over and rub and gently pull until it breaks free, cleanly. I can't seem to get a real nice cap using the file. And even though it doesn't require it, I use the seche vite fast dry top coat. Every since I started usng these, I haven't changed. I have even taken to buffing my nails while I am soaking in the tub, then I apply them while watching tv in bed. It's nice to not have to worry about spills.

Everyone that sees my nails can not believe that they were not done at the salon, and even though I say that they last for two weeks, there have been many time when I have gone for 3 weeks. I only had to replace them because of the new growth. So, I guess these are my "holy grail." lol Oh, FYI, don't expect to save the extras. Even though they provide that silver strip to save the leftovers, mine always are way to dry to use. So, one pack is pretty much just one mani. But you can always do a mani/pedi at the same time, to prevent some of the waste.


----------



## MichelleATX

I love how quickly the Seche Vite top coat dries but I also only get about 4 days out of my polish before it chips enough that it has to be changed. That works okay for me because I change my polish about once a week anyway. I like the Orly top coat but it takes a lot longer to dry. 

For regular polishes, I like:

--Orly

--China Glaze

--OPI

I think the quality of their polishes is fairly consistent.

I like, but find quality inconsistent:

--Avon

--Zoya

--Essie

--Rimmel Lasting Finish Pro

With Essie, in particular, most of my pink colors by them chip way faster than their other colors. I can wear Chinchilly for a full week, but Sea Breeze, for example, is chipped after 3 days. 

I LOVE the Rimmel double-brush system but some of their colors chip quite quickly on me, while others last a week. I love their red or black shades, which last a week for me, but not their mauve/pink family, which seems to chip faster. They have a bluish-gray gunmetal-type color that I've been meaning to try. 

I didn't like Color Club at all. Not the application, not the durability. 

Currently waiting on my first Butter London bottles so that I can try them out. I hear good things.


----------



## Kinkerbell

Pure Ice is awesome It's in expensive &amp; it lasts like no other polish I've tried!!


----------



## Hellocat4

I like color club, however, they are not good for what you're looking for- they chip right away. I use Deborah Lippmann ridge filler, which does help with longevity.


----------



## lolidragonnn

I don't think any nail polish brand lasts very long. From my experience, OPI, China Glaze, and Essie all seem to chip within a week's wear. If anything, invest in a base and top coat, not the nail polish brand.


----------



## sallyjoseph

If you would like to spend a little bit less on nail polish, China Glaze is the right choice and good also.


----------



## Marj B

I don't notice difference between brands. If you use your hands a lot all polishes are going to chip. Glitter polishes wear longer I think. I use Seche Vite dry fast top coat and with that you get longer wear from any polish, even those little Sally Girl colors at Sally's. I love Finger Paints because there are so many colors and I like Sinful Colors because they have so many kinds and colors and are cheap!  I think polish lasts as long as the top coat you use.


----------



## Kukalu

The best polish brands for me are the following:

Toes - it doesn't really matter, but Zoya will last for about 3 months WITHOUT chipping!

Fingers - Zoya will last for about 10 days without chipping and that's after I've washed my hands a thousand times per day.  (And this is without re-applying a topcoat to extend wear). My new favorite is Ciate.  It dries super fast and it really grips the nail.  I'm very impressed with this brand.

OPI, Venique, China Glaze, and Essie, all last about the same...3 - 5 days before I notice chipping.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

My favorite, favorite base coat is CND Stickey.  I used to only be able to get nail polish to last for about 24 hours, but now I only do my nails about every four days or so.  Sometimes at four days, I just retouch the tips, and put on another layer of topcoat and let it got for a few more days.   I use CND as a basecoat, and then I like OPI, Ciate, Deborah Lippman and Priti NYC.  I use Poshe as a topcoat and love it too.


----------



## abbyr

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure is by far the best! Great colors and affordable price!


----------



## guenivere

Wow, I'm shocked that people get two weeks out of nail polish. (I have natural nails.) I consider it a success if I last two days without chipping. I'm not that hard on them except for all the typing I do, so no clue. If it doesn't chip, it peels. Maybe I'm acidic or something? Haha

I use OPI for everything. Colorclub is pretty cheap - in quality and price - so steer clear, imho.

I had really good luck with Zoya and it lasted longer than OPI, to my shock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichelleATX

For a base coat, I tried the Seche Vite and it caused bubbles for me every time. Maybe I got a bad bottle. I try to use a nail strengthening base coat.

For polishes, my favorite is Orly, followed closely by China Glaze, OPI, and Essie. With the last 3, I've experienced faster chipping in some of their shades. I can't wear Essie's pinks without significant chips in 48 hours, for example. Same with some of the China Glaze reds. I've used Julep, Zoya, and Rimmel and their formulations are hit and miss, as well--sometimes too thick, sometimes too thin, sometimes chip too easily. I put up with the problems in Rimmel because I love their double-application brush. Revlon is pretty good, as well, and I have a few L'Oreal polishes I like. I only pick these up on sale, though. I really do prefer the Orly. I am very eager to try the new colored polishes by Seche Vite but haven't seen them anywhere yet.

For a top coat, I like Seche Vite because it dries so fast but after a few days, it looks dry and ugly around my cuticles. I've found similar quality with fast drying from HK Girl, something a nail blogger recommended. It doesn't flake up like the Seche Vite does to me. It's available online at glistenandglow.com. (I'm not affiliated with their site in any way; I just like their product.) I have the Seche Vite UV topcoat and hate it. Yes, it dries quickly BUT it flakes up completely after 3 days or so.


----------



## MichelleATX

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I'm shocked that people get two weeks out of nail polish. (I have natural nails.) I consider it a success if I last two days without chipping. I'm not that hard on them except for all the typing I do, so no clue. If it doesn't chip, it peels. Maybe I'm acidic or something? Haha
> 
> I use OPI for everything. Colorclub is pretty cheap - in quality and price - so steer clear, imho.
> 
> I had really good luck with Zoya and it lasted longer than OPI, to my shock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I have one ColorClub and it stinks. Poor application and it chips super fast. Gifted it to some teen girls I know and will not buy more from them.


----------



## Superleerin

I am having the same problem, my nail polish chips a day or so after I apply it. I have been using all Avon products. Perhaps the products are cheap???? Which brands do you recommend that aren't super expensive? Am I right in thinking that nail lacquer is better than polish?


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Superleerin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am having the same problem, my nail polish chips a day or so after I apply it. I have been using all Avon products. Perhaps the products are cheap???? Which brands do you recommend that aren't super expensive? Am I right in thinking that nail lacquer is better than polish?


 I haven't used any Avon nail polish but my sis-in-law takes her own polish to the salon and the manicurist told her to never bring Avon. I believe that nail lacquer and polish are the same thing. 

Sinful Colors polish is cheap $1.99 and sometimes Walgreens has a sale with it 99 cents. I like it because there are so many colors and types..like creams, glitters, etc. I am hooked on Wet and Wild Megalast. It is $1.99 too and it has a big brush that is great..2 swipes over the nail, one over the pinky, and you're done! I had a bottle put away for a while that I got on sale for 69 cents at Walgreens. I used it Sunday and tonight is Tuesday and no chips yet. I didn't put my Seche Vite top coat on just to see how long it would last without it.

Use a good basecoat, couple of coats of polish and always use a top coat, a good one. I think you can get by with cheaper polish if you use a good top coat. I like Seche Vite because you put it on while your polish is wet and it dries it through all layers very quickly.I like ridge fillers for basecoat because they make your nails so smooth. I used to buy OPI and China Glaze polishes and Finger Paints, but now I am retired and don't have as much money. I can build a collection of so many different colors with the brands I mentioned above and as long as I use a base and topcoat, I'm good to go! I just can't see spending 8 to 12 $ on a bottle of nail polish that may or may not work. One cheap brand to not try is Jordana. I got some at Kmart and even with my topcoat, it chipped off really bad quick! Sally's has specials every month and they have buy 2 and get one free. That makes it better. I do like China Glaze because of the hardener in it. I always wipe my nails down with alcohol before I start with my mani.


----------



## lolidragonnn

I recently ordered a nail polish from Makeup Academy (MUA) in Pistachio Ice Cream. I applied it on Monday and it lasted me all the way til Sunday. It still didn't chip on Sunday, I just wanted to change my nails so I removed the polish. But from my experience that's a new record! I do dishes, cook, laundry, arts and crafts, and really there was no chip at all. That was really amazing. Order online and I think it's worth it if they have free shipping promo going on.


----------



## lolidragonnn

I recently ordered a nail polish from Makeup Academy (MUA) in Pistachio Ice Cream. I applied it on Monday and it lasted me all the way til Sunday. It still didn't chip on Sunday, I just wanted to change my nails so I removed the polish. But from my experience that's a new record! I do dishes, cook, laundry, arts and crafts, and really there was no chip at all. That was really amazing. Order online and I think it's worth it if they have free shipping promo going on.


----------



## skin care

I believe that best brand is lakme, it is best and reasonable.


----------



## chrissygirlca

Use a nail strengthener underneath for better results and a chip free top coat sometimes you can get both in a set especially with holiday sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Helene

Any nail polish with seche vite dry fast top Coat! Last for days!


----------



## Leylani

My manicures last for 7 -10 days (including my Color Club polishes). On day 4 - 5, I apply one more coat of Seche Vite. Just to make it look more fresh.

If I get bored of the color I`m wearing, I will of course change it before.


----------



## Marj B

I just started using Wet and Wild Megalast and I love it. It is so easy to put on with the big brush and it wears really great and has a super shine for only $1.99 !!!! And they have lots of colors. I wore it without a topcoat just to see how long it would go.But I just have to use my Seche Vita to dry and give extra strength to my nails.


----------



## Tchavon84

my hands down fav is China Glaze but the wear you get from ur nail polish is also based on what you do to ur nails before applying ur polish I do mini manis on myself once a week before I apply polish I buff my nails so the surface isnt as smooth and then go over them with acetone to make sure there is no oil on my nails which can cause faster peeling then I use either China Glazes base coat or orlys Bonder they are the best base coats ever created and my top coat of choice is Seche... my polish usually last about 4 to 5 days with no chips just remember to get the tips of ur nails I've noticed when I remember to do it my polish last the full week with one or two small chips


----------



## Sandi

I think it varies depending on personal body chemistry. I have very few OPIs because they chip like mad on me, even with BC and TC. China Glaze lasts longer, but the ones that wear the longest on me are Zoya, (which an awful lot of people complain about), and Diamond Cosmetics (also sold at much higher prices as Ginger and Liz, and Priti nail polishes). Fortunately, I have the time to change polish nearly every night if I like and almost never go more than two days. So I can wear pretty much anything.


----------



## ZheRooH

I'm currently using the Essie all in one base coat in combination with Essie's Leading Lady (2 coats) and 2 coats of China glaze's no chip topcoat. It's been on a week and they are still perfect!


----------



## Xylena88

I honestly have found that really good nail prep is what makes my mani last.  I usually don't go more than 3 or 4 days before removing it, but during that time if it chips its usually something I did.  I noticed too with the Seche Vite clear base coat that my nail polish would not last as long.  I really want to try CND sticky but can't find any stores around me that sells them.

When it comes to specific brands, its really just hit and miss.  About a year ago I never polished my nails because I just thought all nail polish sucked and it would chip on the first day.  I honestly didn't think a base and top coat would make that big of a difference!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Xylena88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly have found that really good nail prep is what makes my mani last.  I usually don't go more than 3 or 4 days before removing it, but during that time if it chips its usually something I did.  I noticed too with the Seche Vite clear base coat that my nail polish would not last as long.  I really want to try CND sticky but can't find any stores around me that sells them.
> 
> When it comes to specific brands, its really just hit and miss.  About a year ago I never polished my nails because I just thought all nail polish sucked and it would chip on the first day.  I honestly didn't think a base and top coat would make that big of a difference!


 I agree on the Seche Vite base coat. Mine was free with purchase of the top coat (which I love). It was awful, yes, it made my polish peel right off. And that was when I was using China Glaze and Orly!  I have a history of peeling nails so I started using Nail Tek Foundation II for a base coat earlier this year.. No peelies on the nails anymore but I am still using it because it is also a ridge filler and gives added strength.

I also buff my nails before polishing, but not to rough them up...oh no. I do it to make them nice and smooth. Then I wipe off with alcohol. Then base coat, 2 coats of polish and seche vite fast dry top coat. Your nails need to be buffed smooth and slick to hold onto the polish. Think about how long polish lasts on acrylic nails! It's because they are so smooth

As I said earlier on here, I'm lovin'  the Wet and Wild Mega Last.polish. The big flat brush makes a mani so fast and easy. It has good wear too.


----------



## olayinkafab

OPI, Essie, Zoya and Sinful colors last pretty long when I use a top coat and put on gloves to wash dishes.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Wow, I'm surprised at how many of you dislike Color Club! I got a bunch of them for cheap last week, and I really really like them!! Using it with the OPI Ridge Filler Base Coat and Seche Vite top coat, I got about 4 full days before I had ANY chips, and when the chips came, they were just about 1mm on the very tips of my nails!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Wow, I'm surprised at how many of you dislike Color Club! I got a bunch of them for cheap last week, and I really really like them!! Using it with the OPI Ridge Filler Base Coat and Seche Vite top coat, I got about 4 full days before I had ANY chips, and when the chips came, they were just about 1mm on the very tips of my nails!!


 A lot of the ladies have commented that it chipped within the first day of application. I find that regardless of whatever polish I use, it can chip on the first day. But with my job, I'm constantly washing my hands and sanitizing, so it's to be expected. Although, I do like Color Club, myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of the ladies have commented that it chipped within the first day of application. I find that regardless of whatever polish I use, it can chip on the first day. But with my job, I'm constantly washing my hands and sanitizing, so it's to be expected. Although, I do like Color Club, myself.


 I know...but I was saying that I didn't get ANY chips for about 4 days.

I too am constantly washing and sanitizing my hands (OCD), and even with all of that, my nails looked pretty much perfect for 3-4 days.

Like I said though, I did use a good base and top coat (OPI base coat, Seche Vite top coat), so I'm sure this had an effect on the longevity of my manicure.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I think part of it is body chemistry, too. But regardless of what polish I've used, it doesn't last long after a shift at work lol.


----------



## DonnaD

I must be spechul.  I never have chipping or bubbling.  Ever.  Not lying.  It can be a $25 Chanel or a 99 cent Wet n Wild and they all work the same for me.  I use Seche Clear base coat and Seche Vite top coat always and my polish collection has all kinds of brands, both cheap and expensive.

I buy for colour.  I don't care what the brand is.   I always do some kind of nail art...dots, stamps, decals...what have you.  I can go about 2-21/2 weeks between manicures if I want.  What usually will happen is the polish on the free edge will wear off and it just doesn't look so nice anymore.  I usually do my nails once a week on Sunday nights...unless I get a new polish I just can't wait to try.  





My sister is always crabbing at me because she has tons of problems with chipping and bubbling.  I don't know why I have no trouble.  I wish I did, I'd totally sell my secret and make a gazillion dollars!


----------



## DonnaD

You and me both.  I adore the brush.  I'm wearing I need a refresh-mint right now and it's really nice.   My favourite of the colours is Undercover.  It's an awesome neutral pink.

I wish all polishes had brushes like this.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> II am hooked on Wet and Wild Megalast. It is $1.99 too and it has a big brush that is great..2 swipes over the nail, one over the pinky, and you're done!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You and me both.  I adore the brush.  I'm wearing I need a refresh-mint right now and it's really nice.   My favourite of the colours is Undercover.  It's an awesome neutral pink.
> 
> I wish all polishes had brushes like this.


 Love both of them. I have Undercover on my toes and I love the look! I'm hoping for some new colors soon!


----------



## jsarina

Zoya lasts the longest on me.


----------



## FrostKitty

Oddly enough... I found that the Sephora X polishes are fairly tough.   I've rushed out without a top coat on occasion (as in I paint my nails at the last second then flap them in the passenger seat).   

Otherwise, I agree that it's all about the top coat and for me - it's either Seche Vite or OPI Matte top coat to keep my nails chip free.  I'm one of those: "What me wear gloves to garden?" types, and with the exception of a few Julep colors my nails are chip free until I remove the polish... sometimes after a few days and others a week and a half.  

D


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

I have found that when I use a base coat the polish lasts longer. I have tried zoya and it chips immediately no matter what color I use. I Purchased a high end tom for polish that was the worst I ever used as far as coverage and chipping.  I got about 6 bottles of the new marc Jacobs polish.  I have had one that is almost black on all week and it has not chipped. which is hard for dark colors not to do sometimes.  The  brand bondi does not chip either. I have worn some of there polish for up to 2 weeks no sign of chipping. So there are my 2 favorites.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oddly enough... I found that the Sephora X polishes are fairly tough.   I've rushed out without a top coat on occasion (as in I paint my nails at the last second then flap them in the passenger seat).  

Otherwise, I agree that it's all about the top coat and for me - it's either Seche Vite or OPI Matte top coat to keep my nails chip free.  I'm one of those: "What me wear gloves to garden?" types, and with the exception of a few Julep colors my nails are chip free until I remove the polish... sometimes after a few days and others a week and a half.

D
 I have a bight blue Sephora polish I love never chips too


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

marc Jacobs polish last the longest. Second is this new brand called bondi.  If you put a good base coat under your polish I find that they last longer


----------



## Marj B

Has anybody else had the problem of tip wear with the Wet n Wild Megalast? It's great on the rest of my nail but in a day the tip of my nail is showing. I quit using it for that reason. Have a lot of colors I love but even with Seche Vite on top it wears off.


----------



## DonnaD

I don't.  I love the Megalasts.  That brush makes me happy lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anybody else had the problem of tip wear with the Wet n Wild Megalast? It's great on the rest of my nail but in a day the tip of my nail is showing. I quit using it for that reason. Have a lot of colors I love but even with Seche Vite on top it wears off.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Covergirl Outlast polish is super great (and affordable!), even if you don't use a base OR a top coat!

Also, I recently discovered CND Vinylux...I didn't even buy the special top coat that goes with it until today (the BSS was out when I first went), so I used my regular top coats, and while I have a good deal of chipping now, it's almost a week later, and I tend to be very rough on my hands!


----------

